# Lost Sand Dancer puppy in Maine (FOUND!!)



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A 7 month old puppy who was just placed yesterday by his breeder is lost in Portland, Maine near Happy Tails/ Merrill Corners/Riverside. His new owner Cindy and his breeder, plus locals, are out searching, but any help would be appreciated. He is a littermate to TippyKayak's Ajax, and looks lots like him but younger. You can call 207.878-2877 if there is a sighting, as tracking dogs are ready to go if that happens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sure hope this precious young one is found.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is so urban. It is very worrying.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

This just breaks my heart....hope St Francis is looking out for him until he is found by those that love him


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I read this on fb, gosh i hope they find that little guy,soon.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Is the pup micro chipped? 

I sure wish they had a lo jack chip that would track your dog down.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers he is found as quickly as possible.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is a terrible day for the breeder, as Finn and Gus' dad Rodin passed away today too, fine old man Sand Dancer Super Nova MH WCX UD . I sure wish we could find that pup. Tally and I have been out looking for hours and hours.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ljilly*

Ljilly

Have you looked on Craigslist, in Lost and Found, Pets and all community
and on Petfinder, Petharbor, FidoFinder, Lost and Found Dogs in Falmouth, Maine.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

poor little guy.I hope he finds his way soon..


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Track down all the mailmen/women, garbage collectors, school kids in the area and let them know. Give a flyer with a picture if you have one. Also all delivery drivers, UPS, FedEx all of them. All of these people travel miles and miles a day and will notice a new dog right away. 

Hope the baby's found soon...


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Prayers they find him.

If I wasn't so far away, I'd be helping......


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Adding my prayers as well! Hopefully, he will be found and will be safe at home soon!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My worst nightmare. I hope they find this lost baby soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers coming from our house that he is home safe and sound soon. So sad.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh no! I hope and pray he will be found ASAP! I will spread the word, and keep my eyes on the look out.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Could he have run back to the breeders? I have read stories of families moving and their dog travels miles to go to them.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He is just a baby...what happened?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

This breaks my heart for this poor baby. Many prayers that he is home safe and sound by now.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish I lived close enough to help. No found listings...I'm going to sleep heart sick for this pup and breeder and owner. I did not see a Cl lost post, get that out ASAP. Sending prayers to st. Anthony to protect this little one and keep him safe so he is found in the morning.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

I wonder if he's following the train tracks. I used to live in Portland and think there's a crossing near where he went missing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Adding my prayers for little one to be found by now.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Bumping up.


----------



## northcountryarlene (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been thinking about this poor little boo all night. I was hoping to see happy news when I logged in this morning. Purrs and waggas are ongoing for his safe return.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up and praying this little baby Golden Retriever is found safe and sound!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hoping for good news.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Also hoping for good news. I had to check earlier this morning as soon as I got up. Hope to find he is safe and home this evening.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Like the others, I checked in hoping to see he'd been found. Many prayers continue. Come on little guy, be found so you can go home.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is so sad. I am hoping for good news about this poor guy. Good luck to all the searchers, I wish I was closer and could be of more help.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh how tragic, send positive vibes from NC...praying he is found!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Lets all say a prayer for this little guy ,to be found safe,and returned to owmer,this is so very much my prayer.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, my heart sank when I came across this post--the worst nightmare for a puppy lover. Sending strong vibes Down East for his safe return.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When Kimm's nieces golden went missing, the all wrote signs on the back window of their cars. This is how the people that had spotted him, contacted them and resulted in his safe return.

Go to the schools, especially elementary schools, and see if you can post signs, the children outside see so much more than adults, especially when it comes to dogs.

Praying that he is found.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Any update???


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh how awful:no: I truly hope they find him!! Saying a prayer


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Any news? I took my dogs to the vet today just to be scanned to make sure where their micro chips were.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Bumping up.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful suggestions. All have been implemented. There's been a nonstop search, but he seems to have vanished. Poor pup, I am scared for him. I hope someone nice has him. A reward has been offered now. Tally and I searched for hours- but nothing. Many others are looking and a tracking dog is on standby if there is a sighting.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear. I was hoping that no news was good news and that he was already home safe. I will continue to pray that he is found. Please keep updating.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Hope the little man is found...any chance the owner would be open to using animal communicators ("psychics")


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers that this sweet boy is found soon.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So sad, I am continuing to pray for this poor pup!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness! How sad! I hope this little precious guy is found soon! I am praying for his safe return.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers he is found safe and sound. He is a gorgeous precious pup.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> Hope the little man is found...any chance the owner would be open to using animal communicators ("psychics")


Is this a real thing? I've never heard of it!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jill, do they have some of the breeders dogs out in the area looking... dogs he's known? Have they left some of the breeders clothes.. something with her scent near where he was last seen?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

What about search dogs to pick up his scent? Poor little guy...


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

This is such a sad situation. I hope this little guy is found safe .... and soon. He must be so confused and frightened. Carol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending more prayers and positive thoughts for little guy to return home safe. Hope to read happy news very, very soon.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Positive thoughts from Australia. Really really hope this pup will be just fine. My boy is eight months old and I can't imagine the state I would be in if he went missing.... Sending some good strong energy to help. Hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wok up to awesome news - the puppy was just found and is in his new home safe and sound. Thanks to everyone for wishes, prayers, and the vast amount of practical help!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

YAY! I am so glad to hear this! How did the puppy get lost? He looks so similar to Remy, I love him already!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

That is the most wonderful news of all to wake up to! I'm so happy he has been found safe!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> YAY! I am so glad to hear this! How did the puppy get lost? He looks so similar to Remy, I love him already!


The family picked him up at his breeders, and right before they opened the front door to show him his new home, he bolted. They had just unsnapped the lead , and he turned & went off into the night. Stressful for breeder, puppy, and owners alike.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

What a HUGE relief!!!!!!! Such happy news!!!


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

Yay! That's such great news! What a happy ending to a scary situation!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Great news to wake up to!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thrilling news! Happy tears here


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very awesome news!!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

This is the first place I checked this morning and am so happy to hear this news! I am sure today will be a very special day for this puppy and his new owners 
On a practical note, the suggestions offered on this board when pups go missing is invaluable and I have actually started a "to do" list if heaven forbid we ever lost one of our boys. 
Carol.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Wok up to awesome news - the puppy was just found and is in his new home safe and sound. Thanks to everyone for wishes, prayers, and the vast amount of practical help!


All right! That is so good to hear! Awesome! :banana::artydude:banana:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank god,that baby is okay, it has been all i could think of.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Do the owners get him back? I know of that happened with our breeder she wouldnt let us have the dog back. Where was he found?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Any details on how they were able to track/rescue him?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great news. So happy for all of them. Prayers worked. Nice beginning of a new day.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

glad he was found safe and sound... I bet they won't be taking that lead off before he is in the house again anytime soon


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news-great way to start my day!

Beautiful boy!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So glad he was found safe and sound!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness this is just the best news! I'm so happy to have woken up to this! Yay!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Some prayers DO get answered. :dblthumb2


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful news for the little guy and his family!!!!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Doing my happy dance!

And so is Bridget!
SOOO happy the little fella was found!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh thank goodness he was found safe and sound!!! Been praying so hard for him. Thanks for the wonderful news this morning!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

WOOOHOOO!!!! Great news!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Great that he was found..... now can the title of the thread reflect this?


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

That is fantastic news! I bet everyone involved is over the moon this morning.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That is wonderful! I've been praying for this little guy and I'm so happy he was found. I can't imagine what a thrill it was when they found him! Simply awesome news!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I didn't realize how concerned I was until I read that he was found safe!
So very happy!!!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

So happy for the wonderful outcome. Great news to wake up to.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

oh, this is wonderful...miracles do happen!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So happy he is safe! I woke up at least twice thinking about him. Thanks for the picture - found by a woman wearing a Boston Bruins shirt!!!! Hockey fans are the best


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yippee for a happy ending!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

SO Happy this pup was found!!! Joey and I were hoping for the best<333 What a great photo too of them holding the pup  Love happy endings!


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank goodness.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay!! So happy the little one was found safe and sound!!..


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Such happy news!!!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So glad he's home safe and sound! I was SO worried about him because there are so many busy roads in that area.


----------



## goldenlvr98 (Apr 12, 2012)

Such a relief! I'm so glad they found him!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful. wonderful news !!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh greatttttt news!!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

No one has mentioned how and where he was found???


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yay!, so glad they found him!! What a wonderful outcome to read today!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> The family picked him up at his breeders, and right before they opened the front door to show him his new home, he bolted. They had just unsnapped the lead , and he turned & went off into the night. Stressful for breeder, puppy, and owners alike.


I'm guessing he'll be on leash for a very long time after this adventure. . So glad he's home safe.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh yay! That's wonderful news!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am just so happy that this puppy was found. Its so nice to see a happy ending to this story!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thgat little guy had an angel riding around on his back! I saw where Kim had posted this on FB and was so happy for the pup and the owners.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

SheetsSM said:


> Any details on how they were able to track/rescue him?


Yes, someone who had received a flyer recognized the puppy and had the wherewithal to call right away. It is a miracle the pup survived. He was covered with ticks and starving, but basically fine.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Phoebe's mom said:


> Do the owners get him back? I know of that happened with our breeder she wouldnt let us have the dog back. Where was he found?


I wondered about that too, but he gets to stay in his new hom, a home that has a nice older dog from the same breeder.


----------

